# SD pheasant harvest



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Here is a link to harvest numbers looks to have been another good year.

http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=113585


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Kurt,
Thanks for the link. Hopefully this past winter wasn't to hard on the birds and they have a good spring to nest.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

No shortage of birds i have seen a lot this spring


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I love it when we hear about how many birds they have in SD, or how many they harvested. Very informative. Who knew?? oke:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Do i sense a little jealousy? I hate when people post that have nothing to add but i guess the world is not perfect


----------

